# Which will be First? 921 or JVC TU-9000?



## Guest (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm very glad that the 721 has come out swinging, that opens the door for either the new 921 (pvr\HD\) from Dish or the JVC TU-9000! Which one will come out of the gate first? Or can it be the MAXI!!!!


----------



## kelliot (May 15, 2002)

I was told that the JVC will be out first.


----------



## oganizer (Oct 13, 2003)

Any suggestions on the best place to buy a 921 when they finally come out?


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

Those who pre-ordered from Dish Depot were informed by email on Saturday that their order would be fulfilled on the E* announced date of November 1st.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I pre ordered from them on the morning of the first day they began offering one and haven't seen any email.

Anybody actually get an email from them??


----------



## DenR (Jun 6, 2003)

I am also on the pre-order list with Dish Depot. I have not received any email from them.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The JVC TU-9000 has been scrapped, so I believe that the 921 will win.


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

DenR said:


> I am also on the pre-order list with Dish Depot. I have not received any email from them.


Here is the Email I got from them:

Dear Dish Depot Members,

We have a New, factory sealed Model 5000 (remanufactured) with HDTV Modulator (90 day warranty). Please respond to this email with your bid. Bidding starts at $499 and the winner will be announced at 9pm est Sunday, 10/12/03.

We will be notifying those folks who have preordered the 921 very soon as it seems the release will be on schedule for November first.
The price is $999 with free shipping. The SuperDISH will also be available in the next couple weeks, so keep an eye on the site.


----------

